# Anyone with pics/plans of large hay feeders?



## Nupine

We currently have a homemade wood hayfeeder. We have had it a year, the small goats climb in it [one is a year old], it has no bottom, and the gots pull the hay out and it goes all over the floor. So does any have a feeder for about 10-20 goats, that can be connected to a wall, and is made of wood or wood/stock panel, easy to clean, little wastage, and the goats can't climb in it? Anything would be greatly appreciated! :lol:


----------



## goathappy

I've found from personal experience that wall hay feeders seem to waste the most hay. A feeder where a goat can stick their head in to eat wastes the least amount of hay. Here are pics of feeders that my brother built for me(Unfortunatley, I don't have the plans, he just made them up):

























and the ends come out for easy cleaning:


----------



## nancy d

Sarah those are beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamieRuth

Those are really nice!


----------



## StaceyRosado

This will hold a whole bale of hay

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/feeders/feeder.shtml


----------



## Nupine

I like them both! Thanks!


----------



## goathappy

The feeder that Stacey posted, the only thing I could change on it is put a piece of plywood on the bottom, you will waste less hay that way


----------



## bee_pipes

Beautiful job! I like the build it yourself that you had a link to also Stacy. Nice, simple construction.

Regards,
Pat


----------



## eliya

Sarah, the hay feeders look great. Is your barn from FarmTec? We have one of their green 'garages' for our hay storage and our horses. The goats get to use it too. I really like it except that it gets so hot in the summer. We call it the heat barn. We need to get a vent installed. It is great as a nursery though as it stays so warm.


----------



## goathappy

Yep, we got it from Farm Tek, it was really inexpensive for its size and it works great. We have made a couple adjustments and done some other things that they don't tell you to do, but it was really easy to build and works out great


----------



## Nupine

I love them both! But GoatHappy, your brother has a lot of talent. Me, a 13 year old child who tried to make a bird house and made something that looked like a box made by someone's feet, could never build those. Hopefully I can get some wood for the other one in a few days, it sounds easy enough, maybe. lol


----------



## goathappy

Thanks! My brother is really talented, I could never do what he does  That feeder that Stacey posted looks simple enough though


----------



## kelebek

Sarah,

I LOVE IT!!!

Thank you for taking pics and sharing - I am so going to have my hubby look at it and build me something like that!!!

Thanks
Al


----------



## Nupine

FINALLY, we are going to start building the one Stacy posted in a few days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDK

send me your brother!!! i need to build a little barn and hayfeeders!


----------



## GoldenSeal

Those are AWESOME. Square bales much fit in them? I think I'm going to make that and just build is so it holds 3 square bales across. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## HoosierShadow

WOW, the hayrack is AWESOME, your brother did a terrific job! And I love the shelter you have! 

We are slowly trying to get our mini barn ready for winter. I need more hay racks too. We only have one, and in one stall we have loose hay from hay rolls, and pallets around it like a box. BUT by winter that 'hay box' won't be there anymore. So I need to make a hay rack for that stall, one in the run in, and I'd love to have one outside as well. 
Since we've just about done everything with pallets, I thought I'd contact the feed store and see if they have the smaller pallets, and try to make them with that --- pallets are free, and a great way to recyle.


----------

